# announcing shows



## len (Feb 9, 2009)

I didn't find anything by searching, but is it ok to post notes about upcoming shows we're working? 

What about a google calendar we could make available only to CB members?


----------



## lieperjp (Feb 9, 2009)

Try the CB calendar, link at the top of the page in the middle of the lower toolbar.


----------

